# Beef Zucchini Casserole



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

4 cups zucchini thinly sliced
1 medium onion sliced
2 tbsp butter
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese
1 1/2 lb lean ground beef
1 tbsp flour
1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
2/3 cup ketchup
1/4 grated parmesan cheese

In a large skillet saute zucchini and onion in butter until onion is tender. Pour into baking dish and sprinkle with 1/4 cup parmesan cheese and set aside. In the same skillet browned ground beef and drain excess fat. Stir in flour, salt, pepper then ketchup into meat. Spoon meat mixture evenly over zucchini. Cover and bake in 350 deg oven for 20 mins. Remove cover and top with 1/4 cup parmesan cheese and bake uncovered for 5 mins longer or until cheese is lightly browned. Cut into squares and serve.


----------

